# ACS Experience Not Counted, Need to apply for 189 VISA for Australia.



## prabhatvaibhav (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

Can you please help me , I have recently got my ACS result. 

2003-04 - My experience not considered by ACS
2004-2007 - Completed Post Graduation(MCA). 
2007 to till date working in IT Organization. , Feb -2007 to DEC 2008 Experience not counted by ACS , and my current company (oct-2013-till date )not considered. 

Total I have received points from ACS - 

1.3 Year of Australian Experience - 5 Points 
3.5 Year of Overseas Experience - 5 Points. 

Now my question is that during 2004-2007(My Post Graduation time ) I have done part time job but when applied ACS I have not given that information. Just in case if I will go for ACS again , will they consider my PART TIME number of years experience . Even completed 8 years of Experience in IT and System Analyst category ,they only considered my above experience. I was not happy after seeing my ACS. 

Currently - 
Age - 30 Points (I am 32 Year old ) 
IELTS - 6 and above in each. - 0 points (but eligible) 
Considered Graduation and Post Graduation - 15 Points
Australia Exp : 5 points 
Overseas : 5 Points. 
Category approved in ACS : System Analyst 

Now because of deduction of my number of experience in ACS I am short of 5 Points. 

1. Is that they keep record of old ACS if re-apply again ACS adding 2004-2007 Part time experience so that they atleast consider 2007-2008 Experience which makes 5 YEARS plus overseas experience ? 

2.NSW sponsorship is there , but last time its filled very fastly ? 

Please help me how I can get those 5 points to make it 60 Point and apply 189 Independent Visa.

Your suggestions required.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

prabhatvaibhav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you please help me , I have recently got my ACS result.
> 
> ...


ACS don't consider any kind of part time exp..


----------



## prabhatvaibhav (Sep 4, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> ACS don't consider any kind of part time exp..


Humm any idea they keep record of previous acs results ...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

prabhatvaibhav said:


> Humm any idea they keep record of previous acs results ...


applying again is not a problem. but it wont help bcoz any experience gained during your MCA wont be considered skilled. they only consider post study full time experience.

in your case the deduction from feb 2007- dec 2008 is a standard post qualification 2 years deduction by ACS. it is the minimum deduction. reapplying wont help.

when you are turning 33? seems that's your major concern.

to answer your query again, there is no rectriction on applying again. they will assess your qualification as many times you want.
best of luck


----------



## prabhatvaibhav (Sep 4, 2014)

Will turn up to 33 in Feb next year


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

prabhatvaibhav said:


> Will turn up to 33 in Feb next year


if you get invited before that you will still get the 30 points, even if you turn 33 before you are granted a visa


----------



## prabhatvaibhav (Sep 4, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> applying again is not a problem. but it wont help bcoz any experience gained during your MCA wont be considered skilled. they only consider post study full time experience.
> 
> in your case the deduction from feb 2007- dec 2008 is a standard post qualification 2 years deduction by ACS. it is the minimum deduction. reapplying wont help.
> 
> ...


Hi , 

Thanks for the information , Can you please help me , if going to ACS again without showing my post graduation from 2004-2007 and show that duration in part time job which I did it in one of the company , i have checked with company and they are ready to give me experience letter with roles and responsibilities but my concern is that, earlier I have already shown in ACS my post graduation to them , now I will show my part time experience for that duration , will it helps ?

Another query is : They keep record of previous ACS result ? 

my totally concern here to get calculated my 2004-07 experience


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

prabhatvaibhav said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for the information , Can you please help me , if going to ACS again without showing my post graduation from 2004-2007 and show that duration in part time job which I did it in one of the company , i have checked with company and they are ready to give me experience letter with roles and responsibilities but my concern is that, earlier I have already shown in ACS my post graduation to them , now I will show my part time experience for that duration , will it helps ?
> 
> ...


You never know. they have your passport details with them. their system can easily track your previous assessments. having said that you can go for reassessment using genuine documents. As i said before part time experience wont be considered by ACS. 

If you want to hide your MCA degree then which degree you are going to submit for assessment?


----------



## prabhatvaibhav (Sep 4, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> You never know. they have your passport details with them. their system can easily track your previous assessments. having said that you can go for reassessment using genuine documents. As i said before part time experience wont be considered by ACS.
> 
> If you want to hide your MCA degree then which degree you are going to submit for assessment?


Well I am not trying to hide my MCA degree but more keen to get another 5 points so that I can make it 60 Points , earlier I was hoping to apply for NSW in this month only but my bad luck continues and NSW has remove all the computer related ANZSCO code this quarter with comment "last time they received 75% of application related to same codes" , they may consider in Jan month but as told you earlier I will become 33 of AGE in feb so will loose 5 points from there  ..Its messed up dear ..very much confused what should I do to make it 60 . 

My graduation already consider which is BCA in ACS 

I spoke to my company to give me experience letter from 2004-2007 and they are ready to give it to me with all the HR details and phone number, company email id for cross check but on an all not sure what should I do here , should I go for reassessment without showing my MCA or how this will gonna work ...

Give me some wise suggestion here....Thanks much so far for guiding me .


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Go for it . General skilled Migration visas 189, 190, 489 all it cares about is meeting the points requirements.
Unlike Federal skilled Worker visas for CANADA wherein you get 20 points for masters and 15 for Bachelors , whereas for Australia its 15 for both Bachelors or masters.

So its your choice whether you'd go with Bachelors or Masters end of the day for education you ll be given 15 points.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok...you may get reassessed by ACS for your parttime experience documented as full time. but keep in mind you have to present your Salary Bank Statement, pay slips and form 16 after you apply for visa. if you have all these go for it mate....but if you file visa without these proofs then you gonna loose money. if you have issues with this then you can try for IELTS 7 as you still have some time.


----------



## myphexpat (Sep 20, 2014)

Just retake your IELTS and get a BAND 7 on all module. That will solve your problem with age.


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

I too got my assessment done some 1.5 yr back for ICT business analyst. No points given. Now i am planning for a re assessment done i some other skill. Considering assessment processing are quick nowadays, i might get 5 points added to 55 and launch EOI under 189.


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Guys, Not sure whether my story will be helpful to address this issue, I had 4 years part-time experience and 4 years of full time experience, Total 8 years. I'm having EE degree. Since my degree is not closely related ACS deducted 4 years from total 8 years of experience and still I have 4 years of experience to claim 5 points.

I asked my part-time company to issue me a reference with following wordings 
ABC was employed in Full Time basis (20 - 30 hours per week)

I think reference letter made the trick.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

deeparashmin said:


> I too got my assessment done some 1.5 yr back for ICT business analyst. No points given. Now i am planning for a re assessment done i some other skill. Considering assessment processing are quick nowadays, i might get 5 points added to 55 and launch EOI under 189.



Hi,

How did you managed to delete old employment references and uploaded new once when reapplying, for me reapplying takes me to old application for which I was accessed and I cannot remove old experience letters and upload new ones to be assessed as "Computer Network and System Engineer". Previously I was accessed as System Admin in March 2014

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

what decision you have taken. please update us that will help me to take decision for my acs reassessment. 


tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you managed to delete old employment references and uploaded new once when reapplying, for me reapplying takes me to old application for which I was accessed and I cannot remove old experience letters and upload new ones to be assessed as "Computer Network and System Engineer". Previously I was accessed as System Admin in March 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## yabmikley (May 7, 2016)

*Experience claim*

I have major in ICT but not closely related to nominated occupation (based on first assessment result from ACS), which means 4 years will be shaved of my 6years experience. If I will apply for assessment to ACS this June, I will be awarded with 2 years (less the 4 years requirement) of experience per the ACS assessment result. But if I will apply my EOI on May 2017 (7th year in work), will I be granted by the immigration w/ 5points for experience? Will they consider and count the additional 1 year from the time I am declared skilled to the present time I applied my intent? even though result from ACS will state 6years experience (skilled on the 4th year). 
What would be the best option- to request for assessment from ACS on June (24mos validity anyway)? or wait for my 7th year (May 2017) to be granted 4 (skilled) + 3 (for 5pts) years experience? Appreciate your help.


----------

